# Banshee maintanence..



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

What should I do just got this quad and its an 04 and I want to make sure it lasts a while. Change trani? Anything to do to clutching? I think I will get new plugs. any info is helpful


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

New plugs and reeds and get a oil injection block off kit (if it doesnt have one) and mix your own oil and gas, as far as clutch a company called driveline used to make one that was good and do a port and polish with a full system exhaust with jet kit and a boost bottle ...that's about all you gonna get out of it unless you go in the motor



Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------

